# Musical Knowelge needed..!



## musicb (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi All,

Im wondering if anyone can reccommend a piece of music that fits the following description:

French
Has a very courtly, formal feel to it
Feels very strong/powerful

Any ideas?

Cheers

J


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Charpentier -Te Deum perhaps?

here's a version on YouTube which I like. I don't see what michaelangelo's 'Holy Family' has to do with it though!


----------

